# Webster Magneto Repair Jig



## barnett (Jan 4, 2015)

I needed to repair a couple of Webster magnetos. The shaft bushings were worn, they are made of pot metal and are fairly easy to break. I made a jig that bolts on a faceplate, bored it to fit a register on the back of the mag plate. Then i bored out the old bushings and replaced them.


----------

